# Volunteer farm work - water testing



## Nickysullivan (Feb 10, 2012)

My husband and I are seeking six months' labour on a Spanish farm (preferably dairy) in exchange for room and board, starting February 2013. We're both moderate Spanish speakers, and our objective is to significantly improve that level. The exercise, health and challenges are a bonus. We would prefer to be based in the northwest of Spain (Cantabria, Asturia, Basque Country). We're both educated professionals (my husband holds a PhD in political science and runs a research centre; I too many degrees in law, but am fully rehabilitated and now work as a writer/journalist). But, more importantly, we have strong backs and open minds. We currently live and work in Cambodia, so are used to a less than entirely comfortable lifestyle, improvisation, and insanely early mornings. We like to think we can turn our hands to anything we set our minds on and, of course, firing us if we're wrong in this case couldn't be easier. I'm seeking opinions, advice, contacts...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nickysullivan said:


> My husband and I are seeking six months' labour on a Spanish farm (preferably dairy) in exchange for room and board, starting February 2013. We're both moderate Spanish speakers, and our objective is to significantly improve that level. The exercise, health and challenges are a bonus. We would prefer to be based in the northwest of Spain (Cantabria, Asturia, Basque Country). We're both educated professionals (my husband holds a PhD in political science and runs a research centre; I too many degrees in law, but am fully rehabilitated and now work as a writer/journalist). But, more importantly, we have strong backs and open minds. We currently live and work in Cambodia, so are used to a less than entirely comfortable lifestyle, improvisation, and insanely early mornings. We like to think we can turn our hands to anything we set our minds on and, of course, firing us if we're wrong in this case couldn't be easier. I'm seeking opinions, advice, contacts...


Hi,
Look at post 6 on the sticky Spanish forms and useful links.
As the name suggests it's full of useful info about driving, education, tax, and life in Spain in general. Every new member will find it treasure trove.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Spain

Good luck!


----------

